# Tire Recommendation 195/50/15 or 195/55/15 needed



## RSZero1 (Dec 1, 2002)

Okay - 1992 GTI 16V 

Running gear: 15x8 et 25 F & et 15 R w Toyo 195/55/15 

Car is not slammed and will not be. I have a 2 finger gap in front and will be raising rear to match (currently 1 finger and rubs under full load). The wheels came with the tires and had good tread so i didnt pull them. 

Now I have grown to like them - they ride comfy and fill the wheel wells a bit better since I am not slammed. 

So I am now looking for a good aggressive replacement tire - not too worried about wet grip as I dont take the gti out in the rain much, and would like some decent wear. Something I can drive and have fun on, but wont be competing on. 

My last question is if there is any real performance difference in the 50 vs 55 series? 

Technically it's about a 9-10mm diff in height and about a 4mph diff - but handling wise any real difference?


----------



## RSZero1 (Dec 1, 2002)

No one?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

The shorter sidewall on the 195/50 would help cornering a little, but tire selection is about the same between the two sizes. I like the Dunlop Direzza Sport Z1 in either size, or the Yokohama S.Drive for a little more durability.


----------



## RSZero1 (Dec 1, 2002)

Excellent, thank you. 

So as far as performance - the 50's would be a crisper turn in and the 55's maybe a little more rollover depending on tire pressures as well. Correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

RSZero1 said:


> Excellent, thank you.
> 
> So as far as performance - the 50's would be a crisper turn in and the 55's maybe a little more rollover depending on tire pressures as well. Correct?


 Yep, but that's really splitting hairs


----------



## AudiOphiLiA (Feb 14, 2011)

any updates on this matter?
I'm in a similar situation, but I'm looking for more ride comfort.
it will also fill my wheel well a little, cuz I'm going for a 1.3 inch drop.
any ideas?
91 8v gti


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

Im also interested in a new set of tires in 195/50/15....I am currently running Toyo T1Rs, and I like them a lot. The new tires would be going on my BBS RAs. I drive my car daily, and do a few HPDE a year, with no intention of any kind of sanctioned racing. Any suggestions?
Falken Ziex ZE-912 $54 a piece. rated 82H though...migh not be aggresive enough of a tire?








Nitto NT450 $61 and its a 81V








Hankook Ventus HRII...this has a great looking tread pattern. 82H $56








Federal SS-595...these look cool! 82V with a 240 tread wear...sticky $60








Dunlop Direzza DZ101 82V...these look cool...and at $64(tire rack) $61 (treadepot) a piece :thumbup:
















These are hot Bridgestrone Potenza 82V....just pricey at $126 (tire rack)


----------

